# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  [Sukses] Gjendet pas 38 vitesh në Turqi Arta Tahiri

## korab_2006

Petrika GROSI 
04-02-2007


Arta Tahiri 



Zbulohet më në fund pas 38-vitesh kërkimesh intensive, Arta Tahiri. Në fakt, Arta nuk ka qenë aspak e fshehur, pasi ajo njihet si një ndër pasaniket më të mëdha dhe personat VIP të Stambollit në Turqi. Gazetat dhe revistat e modës, nuk rreshtin për të kapur lajmet e fundit mbi Artën. "Njerëz të Humbur" prezantoi historinë në një nga forumet më popullore të shqiptarëve të Turqisë "www.arnavutum.com" Për Artën, dihej se ishte bija e një piloti mbretëror. Historia e saj dhe e babait të vet u tregua prej Kasem Tahirit, kushëririt të Artës, që e kërkonte vajzën e xhaxhait prej kohësh, si një amanet të lënë nga baba i vet para vdekjes. Fillimisht mendohej se Arta mund të ishte një zonjë, e cila jetonte në Belgjikë, por, pas kërkimit të hollësishëm dhe kontakteve të "Njerëz të Humbur", personi rezultoi të ishte dikush tjetër me një histori të përafërt me Arta Tahirin. Pas kësaj dhe sinjalizimeve në adresë të redaksisë, kërkimet u përqendruan në Stamboll. Ka qenë një rrugë vërtetë e vështirë për të kontaktuar me personin, i cili tashmë është një ndër gratë më popullore në Turqi. Arta Tahiri, ish-gruaja e një ndër pasanikëve më të mëdhenj të Turqisë, tashmë do të dilte në faqet e para të mediave turke për zbulimin e origjinës së saj. Prej shumë kohësh, Arta ndiqej nga paparacët, të cilët shfaqnin interes të madh për shkak të karrierës kulminante të Artës si një show-women. Të gjithë gazetarët turq, e kishin të vështirë të zbulonin të kaluarën e Artës, pasi as vetë ajo nuk dinte asgjë të saktë mbi origjinën. Kështu vazhduan kërkimet e "Njerëz të Humbur" për Artën, por duhet thënë se nuk ishte kaq e lehtë të gjendej një person që, për krejt Turqinë, ishte njëkohësisht kaq i famshëm... Në bllokun e telefonave qe e pamundur të gjendej një adresë apo numër telefoni i Artës. Gjithë mediat shfaqnin interes për të zbuluar një lajm sado të vogël, për të hapur faqet e tyre të para me imazhin Arta Tahirit. Ndonëse gjithmonë ajo ish` rrethuar nga bodigardë e avokatë, "Njerëz të Humbur" arrin më në fund të krijojë një kontakt me Artën. E gjithë historia e së shkuarës së saj, i kishte krijuar Artës një boshllëk që asnjëherë nuk qe mbushur. Megjithëse e lindur dhe e rritur në Turqi, ajo ende ruante në mendje disa fjale të vjetra shqip dhe origjinën e saj nga Turhani i Tepelenës. Pasi kishte bërë një "luftë" të madhe me vetveten, ajo kishte pohuar: "Po, unë jam Arta Tahiri që ju kërkoni...!". E gjitha kjo, ra si një "rrufe në qiell të hapur" për gazetaret turq që publikuan me bujë lajmin se "Arta Tahiri, pasanikja e Turqisë, është shqiptare". Përkrah fotos së saj aktuale vendosej edhe ajo e Artës të vogël, që ishte marrë nga faqja e "Njerëz të Humbur" në internet. Në krye të çdo artikulli përmendej emisioni i Aida Shtinos, "Njerëz të Humbur" dhe televizioni Vizion Plus, i cili arriti të zbardhë një histori tashmë 38-vjeçare. 
Avokati i manastirit italian, sjell faksimile nga Merita Bregu

"Jam mirë por s'dua të flas, kam inat me babain"

Kryemurgesha Sandra në manastirin "Figli dell amore di Gesu e Maria" në Chieti të Italisë, e mohoi gjatë bisedës telefonike me "Njerëz të Humbur", ekzistencën e Merita Bregut në rrethin e këtyre murgeshave. Për çudi, teksa faktet u bënë publike dhe mospërputhjet e fakteve dhe deklaratave mbledhur nga "Njerëz të Humbur" po viheshin re qartë, një dokument zyrtar mbërrin në adresë të Vizion Plus. Avokati i manastirit të sipërpërmendur, dërgon një faks të nënshkruar edhe nga Merita Bregu, ku shpjegon ekzistencën e saj në atë vend dhe arsyet e moskontaktimit me familjen. Në mënyrë të përmbledhur, në dokument thuhej: "Merita Bregu është shëndoshë e mirë, ka një shtëpi dhe një punë të rehatshme. Ajo momentalisht nuk do të kontaktojë me familjen, për shkak se marrëdhëniet e saj me të atin nuk kanë qenë të mira. Nuk përjashtohet mundësia e një kontakti të mëvonshëm nga ana e Merita Bregut me familjen". 

Tashmë, Merita është bërë murgeshë. Ajo jeton dhe punon për Zotin, i cili mëson faljen në çdo lloj feje si virtytin më të çmuar. Ta ketë vallë kjo vajzë, kaq të vështirë për të falur babain e saj, për ndonjë kontradiktë të vogël që mund të kenë pasur mes tyre, kur ajo ishte veçse një adoleshente 15-vjeçare këtu e një dekadë kaluar?! S'mund të flasim. Veç koha, e ndoshta emisioni i ardhshëm "Njerëz të Humbur", do ta zbulojë këtë gjë.

Motër e vëlla, shikohen pas 30 vitesh

Në vitin 1977 ,Hava Nikolla nga qyteti i Vlorës do të ndahej nga bashkëshorti i saj, Spiro Nikolla. Rrënimi i kësaj martese do ta ndante djalin e tyre 5-vjeçar, Kristaq Nikolla, nga nëna, pasi babai do ta merrte kujdestarinë e të birit pa dëshirën e Havasë. Kalojnë vitet dhe Havaja krijon sërish familje duke u martuar me dikë tjetër. Fëmija që lind nga martesa e dytë do të ishte Genta, e cila më vonë, kur do të rritej e do të mësonte për ekzistencën e vëllait të saj Kristaqit, do të niste kërkimet për të, derisa mbërriti në ditët e sotme në studion e "Njerëz të Humbur". Menjëherë mbas publikimit të rastit filluan kërkimet në shtetin helen, ku dhe u mundësua prej "Njerëz të Humbur" lidhja e drejtpërdrejtë me Kristaqin. Genta mezi përmbahej nga emocionet, teksa po fliste me vëllanë pas 30 vitesh, ndërkaq që mamaja e tyre nuk mundi të ishte në studio, pasi për shkak të një sëmundjeje, ndodhej e shtruar në spitalin e Vlorës. 

Gjendet në Greqi Albana Kazanxhiu

Pjesë e kësaj nate të mbushur me emocione dhe lot, ka qenë ndër të tjera gjetja e Albana Kazanxhiut, shqiptares së humbur para 12 vitesh. Në studion e "Njerëz të Humbur" Albana e rigjetur, ka shpjeguar arsyet e moskontaktimit me familjen. Vajza nuk e ka pasur aspak të lehtë jetën këto vite, në shtetin helen. Fillimisht, asaj i është dashur kurajo, përpjekje dhe forcë e madhe, për të shpëtuar nga duart e trafikantëve që e kishin rrëmbyer nga Shqipëria. Në çastet që flasim, Albana është bërë nënë. Bashkëshorti i saj është një shtetas grek. Albana premtoi se sapo të nxjerrë pasaportën dhe dokumentacionin e nevojshëm, do të vijë në Shqipëri të takojë familjarët dhe vëllanë, e pse jo në studion e "Njerëz të Humbur"!

Enigma "Sami Aruçi"

Vjen fotografia e Zenel Dervishit nga Amerika

"Njerëz të Humbur" arrin të sigurojë në mënyrë ekskluzive fotot e Zenel Dervishit, personi që mendohet se është në të vërtetë Sami Aruçi, ushtari i zhdukur në vitet '70 nga Sigurimi i Shtetit, për t'u hedhur si agjent jashtë kufijve. 

Por kërkimet ende vazhdojnë dhe pse kërcënimet pranë stafit të këtij emisioni' në këtë rast nuk kanë munguar. Dyshimet të çojnë se ky zotëri që përgjigjet nga një kontinent i largët, është Sami Aruçi. Ngjashmëria e madhe mes vëllait të Sami Arucit, Kujtimit dhe personit të quajtur Zenel Dervishi, ka bërë që në studion e "Njerëz të Humbur" të ngjallet një debat dhe kuriozitet mbi të vërtetën përfundimtare të kësaj historie. Me gjithë këto zhvillime, enigma vazhdon... "Vërtetë Sami Aruçi fshihet pas identitetit të rremë Zenel Dervishi?"...


http://shekulli.com.al/news/115/ARTI...007-02-04.html


http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/8043/koha1bh3.th.jpg

http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/2504/koha2sl0.th.jpg

----------


## DiGiTeX

Me behet qefi qe u be e mundur gjetja e nje jete!

VSS!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kush eshte bashkeshorti i Arta Tahirit?

Nje nder biznesmenet me te medhenj turq te ndertimit.

http://www.tekcelik.com/sites/tekcelik/index.html

----------


## shefqeti11

Emisioni ''Njerëz të humbur'' i cili prezantohet nga  Aida Shtio, do te thosha se eshte nje nder emisionet me me vler dhe nje nder emisionet me te mira qe ka arritur te realizoj Vizion Plus deri me sot.
Urime te metejshme!

----------


## korab_2006

Video nga njerez te humbur per Arta Tahiri

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...74295863197132

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...92991560133836

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...27232246113278

----------


## PORTI_05

Turqi-Tiranë, rikthimi në atdhe i Arta Tahirit


Petrika GROSI 
11-02-2007


Arta dhe Kasem Tahiri takohen pas 38 vitesh 



"Është hera e parë që unë ndjej një gëzim për ty, sepse gjenet nuk shuhen... Arta, Arta...!", këto kanë qenë çastet kur Kasem Tahiri ka parë Artën të hynte në studion e "Njerëz të Humbur", ndërkohë që të dy flisnin në telefon dhe ai kujtonte se mbesa e tij ishte në Stamboll. Emocionet ndezën studiot dhe përlotën sytë e të gjithëve, edhe ata më stoikët dukeshin të mallëngjyer. Arta Tahiri dhe Aida Shtino i përgatitën një surprizë Kasemit, i cili prej 38-vitesh kërkonte mbesën, për të mbyllur amanetin e babait. "Kjo është dhurata ime për ditëlindjen që ke sot",- i thotë Arta, Kasemit, teksa i shtrëngon dorën me mall dhe dashuri. Pakkush do të besonte se Arta, shënjestra kaq e lakmuar e televizioneve, gazetave dhe paparacëve në Turqi, do të vinte krejt papritur në Tiranë në studion e "Njerëz të Humbur" për të takuar gjakun e saj, pas 38-vitesh ndarje. Historinë e ndarjes së një familjeje nga Turhani i Tepelenës më dysh, tashmë e dimë të gjithë, pasi "Shekulli-Kontakt" ka shkruar disa herë dhe prej 3-muajsh, rasti i Arta Tahirit dhe krejt historia e kësaj ironie të fatit, është transmetuar dhe ritransmetuar vazhdimisht nga Vizion Plus. Bernardi, gazetari i "Njerëz të Humbur", i cili është marrë me rastin e Artës, duke na njohur me prapaskenat, tregon se ka qenë e vështirë të kontaktohej fillimisht Arta Tahirin, por kjo u arrit falë avokatit të saj dhe falë ndihmës së një sajti internet të shqiptarëve të Turqisë, siç është: "www.arnavutum.com". Sërish vështirësi të tjera janë hasur në Tiranë gjatë qëndrimit të VIP-it në Hotel "Sheraton", pasi duhej të rruhej nga paparacët turq dhe ata shqiptarë, që të mos i prishej dhe surpriza kushëririt të saj në mbrëmjen e së premtes, gjatë transmetimit direkt të "Njerëz të Humbur" në Vizion Plus. 
***

"Unë ndihem shqiptare dhe pse di shumë pak për këtë vend. Kur bisedova për herë të parë me gazetarin e këtij emisioni kaq të bukur dhe më tha se ke të afërm të gjakut tënd në Shqipëri që duan të të takojnë, pranova menjëherë",- thotë Arta Tahiri. Një gazetar turk, që kishte mësuar të vërtetën nga Vizion Plus për historinë e Artës, i tregon kësaj të fundit këto detaje dhe i ngjall shpresën e fikur për të zbuluar rrënjët e saj. Arta thotë se është shumë e lumtur që ka kushërinj në Shqipëri dhe që gjeti të afërmit e saj të humbur, pjesën munguese të saj. "Nuk kam pasur lumturi më të madhe në jetën time, gjithë këto vite...",- thotë ajo. Në Turqi, Arta ka një linjë mode dhe është gruaja e pasanikut të madh turk, Mehmet Çelik, prodhues automobilash. Ajo gjurmohet në çdo hap nga paparacët. Për nga fama që ka në vendin e saj, show-girl e njohur turke, me origjinë shqiptare, krahasohet si një Paris Hilton i Turqisë. Revistat rozë paguajnë çmime marramendëse për artikujt dhe fotot më të fundit të Artës. Arta është femra e parë që ka sjellë modën evropiane në Turqi. Por, le të kalojmë tek çasti i kthimit të saj në dheun e të parëve... Ajo ka zbritur në Aeroportin e Rinasit, ditën e enjte, më 8 shkurt dhe u prit nga Aida Shtino, së bashku me stafin e "Njerëz të Humbur". Mësuam se menjëherë pasi u akomodua në hotel, Arta Tahiri, ndonëse e lodhur nga udhëtimi dhe pagjumësia, ish` pushtuar nga emocionet e mëdha për njohjen e gjakut të saj dhe vendin e babait të vet. Që në ato momente, 42-vjeçarja nuk ka reshtur së pyeturi dhe interesuari për të mësuar më tepër mbi Shqipërinë, Turhanin, Tepelenën dhe kushërinjtë e saj. "Nuk kam fjetur për dy net të tëra, duke menduar momentin e mbërritjes time në Shqipëri...",- tregon Arta. 

***

"Njerëz të Humbur" e ka çuar Artën, pas mbërritjes së saj në Tiranë, të vizitojë edhe qytetin historik të Krujës. Atje ajo ka parë vendet tipike, është njohur me një pjesë të traditës tonë dhe ka përfituar disa dhurata artizanale nga mjeshtrit krutanë. Më tej, Arta ka provuar edhe kuzhinën tradicionale, si p.sh., "tavën e Elbasanit", e cila njihej mirë prej saj edhe në Turqi. Energjitë nuk i mungojnë në asnjë çast dhe aq më pak, guximi... "Pas dy ditësh, mund të shëtisë dhe vetë në Tiranë. "Ndjehem komode këtu",- është shprehur ajo, duke vijuar më pas të rrëfejë mbi sfidat që ka kaluar në jetë: "...kam bërë çfarë kam dëshiruar në këtë jetë. Një shkollim shumë të mirë si juriste, si dhe një familje dhe një jetë, së cilës nuk i mjafton bollëku...". Në Turqi. Arta mbahet mend mirë prej të gjithëve. si femra e parë që ka guxuar të luftojë dhe mposhtë me sukses mentalitetet e vjetra. duke i thyer ato dhe duke sjellë në këtë vend një frymë mode krejtësisht evropiane, prirur drejt suksesit, jetesës me nivel sa më të lartë dhe po kaq, fuqimisht të moralshme. E lindur 8 nëntorin e vitit 1965, Arta nuk e ka pasur kurrë mundësinë që të vinte në Shqipëri, sepse babai i saj, Shemsi Tahiri, e la fatkeqësisht jetime, kur ajo ish` një vogëlushe 2-vjeçare. Por, le të kthehemi tek surpriza e emisionit të së premtes, kur telefonatat nuk kishin të pushuar. Shtetas të ndryshëm nga brenda dhe jashtë shtetit, uronin bashkimin e familjes Tahiri dhe shprehnin mallëngjimin e tyre drejtpërsëdrejti në studio. Edhe Aida nuk i ka përmbajtur dot lotët në një pikë kulmore, kur emocionet drithëruan të gjithë. Në këtë kohë ka telefonuar nga Turqia vajza 17-vjeçare e Artës, Miray Çelik e cila ka shprehur lumturinë e saj për këtë moment të bukur për mamanë dhe krejt familjen, si dhe dëshirën që së shpejti të vizitojë Shqipërinë. 

Përgënjeshtrimi

Arta: "Jam ende me tim shoq dhe s'kam pasur dashuri sekrete"

Arta ka përgënjeshtruar thashethemet e hapura nga paparacët dhe revistat rozë në Turqi, sikur ajo është divorcuar nga bashkëshorti dhe sikur kohët e fundit ka pasur një histori dashurie, me një personazh të njohur në Turqi. Ajo ka thënë, se personazhi në fjalë ishte vetëm një mik i saj, ndërsa me burrin ka pasur disa keqkuptime, por vazhdojnë të jenë bashkë. Këtë fakt e konfirmon dhe mbiemri në pasaportën e Artës, e veç tij, telefonata e bërë para dy ditësh nga bashkëshorti, që interesohej për shëndetin e saj dhe mënyrën se si po kalonte Arta çastet e mbërritjes në Shqipëri.

Investimi

Arta Tahiri: "Do sjell linjën time të modës në Shqipëri"

Sot ajo është gruaja më e famshme në Turqi dhe tashmë edhe në Shqipëri. 

Në vendin e saj, ajo njihet si fashion woman, femra e parë e cila po sjell gjithnjë e më shumë modën perëndimore në Turqi. Arta po përgatitet gjithashtu të nxjerrë edhe linjën e saj të veshjeve "Arte Collection". Arta ka shprehur dëshirën e madhe që mbas këtij takimi, të vijë si investitore në Shqipëri, që tashmë është vendlindja e saj e dytë. Fama e saj është rritur edhe për shkak se ajo është bashkëshortja e një prej njerëzve më të pasur të Turqisë, Mehmet Çelik, bosit të autoveturave dhe i Industrisë së Çelikut. Arta ka krijuar familjen e saj, ku tashmë jeton me 2 fëmijët e saj, Miray, 17-vjeçe dhe Mehmetçan, 15-vjeç. 

Falënderimi

Gëzimin ia dedikoj Aida Shtinos dhe Vizion Plus

Gjithë këtë gëzim në jetën e saj, Arta ia ka dedikuar Aida Shtinos dhe gazetarëve, të cilët i bënë surprizën më të bukur. Arta premton se do të kthehet shumë shpejt në Shqipëri, për të qëndruar më gjatë dhe për të parë e dëgjuar më tepër rreth origjinës së saj. Deri atëherë, ajo mendon se do të ketë mësuar akoma më shumë fjalë shqip, megjithëse për tri ditë që ka qëndruar, ka thithur shumë prej tyre. 

Gazetarët turq paguajnë shuma marramendëse për të marrë një intervistë dhe një foto nga ajo, megjithatë, guximi i Artës ka qenë u pakufishëm, teksa ka ardhur krejt e vetme në Shqipëri, vetëm për "Njerëz të Humbur" dhe për të takuar familjarët e saj, pas 38-vitesh, duke çuar në vend dhe amanetin që ata u kishin lënë.

----------


## Mr_Beni

Shume urime per gjetjen e Arta Tahirit. Kjo tregon se ne Shqiperi po behet nje pune vertete gazetaresh. Urime emisionit NJEREZ TE HUMBUR ne Vizion + dhe Aida Shtinos me stafin e saj te cilet po bejne nje pune qe nuk e ben asnje media tjeter ne Shqiperi biles as shteti. Na mungonin emocione te tilla.

----------


## White_Shadow:)

Dhe per te gjet ate ndihmoi personi qe  KERKOHET TEK TEMA 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=72115  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ozzy

kush eshte kjo arta tahiri????
qe te jete kaq e rendesishme per jeten ditore te shiqptareve????
po ata te mjeret qe jane nisur per greqi e itali e nuk kane arritur ne asnje vend??????

----------


## ChuChu

nuk i fokusojne kerkimet te gjejne femije qe u jane rrembyer nenave, po iu vune pas milioneres se turqise.

----------


## Blue_sky

Dhe njerezit qe s'duan te gjinden, qe s'jua ndjen me fare per Shqiperine shkojme ne dhe i kapim per krahu u ju tregojme shqipetarizmin. Hahahaha! Ca mendjet  :ngerdheshje:

----------

